
Unredacted Financials Page From The Mt. Gox Presentation  - ghosh
http://techcrunch.com/2014/02/25/here-is-the-unredacted-financials-page-from-the-mt-gox-presentation/
======
anigbrowl
this has been posted about 20 times already.

